# LF power supply for a Jabeo 4000



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

My power supply doesnt work and need another, anyone have one? Thanks


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you post photo of the power supply, need to know the watts etc. not sure I can help since I have a couple lying around but I am in Mississauga.

I did see someone looking for the same with photo, some other website, not sure its you.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes i will do that today, i did not post anywhere else and im not 100 percent sure that the one i have is for that pump but it did work for about a minute then shut down, i could try another power supply that i have to see if it work but it any event i will get back to you and thanks


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry i didnt get a chance to take a pic, i will try before i get to bed


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

So i took two pics, the one that worked for 10 mins then shut down and im not 100 percent sure is the one and the one with the power brick that is for my Jebao CP40 that will be used in the 60 cube that does work, if you had another power brick like that then that would be great the Jebao 4000 is 50 watts.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I have same as the one in your photo, output 24watts but need to check whether it works. But if you want output 50watts

I had used jebao pumps DC12000, DC9000, DC3000, all same transformer. But the pumps last only for 2years or so. But I do use Jebao wavemaker, they last long.

Today, I am using China made pumps 750gph, bought online from Montreal, only $25 including shipping. I can buy 4 or 5 of these, it does not matter even it last only a year. but it is still running. They do have 1000gph also for around $30 but not sure now.
Call me cheap, its fine, I am just being practical.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

What web site are you going to, to order those pumps from Montreal, thanks, i also have a Marineland pump that i could use but its not controllable but its a good pump, i was going to use it fir my ATO but then again i have a couple of others yhat i could use for the ATO, thanks for your insight, i really like the Jebao controllable dc pump.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought on ebay….the seller name Saveonmany, just google the name you can find them but not sure they still selling the pumps


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Not looking for this any more, would like to find a Mag 18 thx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

